# Flea market lens



## IanG (Sep 9, 2012)

Picked this lens up at a flea market  about 6 weeks ago originally on a magic lantern projector..






















It was cheap !!!!  That's not the lens hood just the part that fits the projector.

Ian


----------



## IanG (Sep 9, 2012)

The lens is now on a Speed Graphic board.





















Optically it's now excellent, and I've made some Waterhouse stops,turns out to be an early Petzval lens and worth considerably more than it cost me. It's ready to use.

Ian


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2012)

Very cool - please post some images from this set-up when you can!


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 9, 2012)

It's definitely PRETTY!!!


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2012)

> Optically it's now excellent, and I've made some Waterhouse stops,turns  out to be an early Petzval lens and worth considerably more than it cost  me.


That's wild!   Good for you for spotting it and taking the time to clean it up so well.   Looks great on the camera!     Time to make a few exposures and see what this bad boy will give you.     :thumbup:


----------



## panblue (Nov 29, 2012)

It's been a while; any pictures Ian?


terri said:


> > Optically it's now excellent, and I've made some Waterhouse stops,turns  out to be an early Petzval lens and worth considerably more than it cost  me.
> 
> 
> That's wild!   Good for you for spotting it and taking the time to clean it up so well.   Looks great on the camera!     Time to make a few exposures and see what this bad boy will give you.     :thumbup:


----------



## IanG (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been abroad and then rather busy so I've neglected testing this lens. Hopefully in the next week or two.

Ian


----------



## panblue (Dec 7, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

